# Green Beacon Brewery



## winkle (22/9/12)

Heres a link to the facebook page.
GBB
This joint looks like the real deal, and I'd much rather oggle at stainless tanks than what passes for entertainment on the box theses days.
The menu, heavy on local produce, sounds great - particularly if seafood is your thing. 
Looking foward to sampling the range of beers soon.
_The bar looks perfect for carrier landings BTW_ <_<


----------



## Snowdog (24/9/12)

Yes, another fine choice on the 199/City Glider bus route...


----------



## NickB (24/9/12)

Yep, looking very forward to this one... Might have to invest in a unit in the Vally area for all the days in the doghouse... Maybe we can get an AHB Bulk Investment happening... $50k each and some fold-out beds for all the drunks...


----------



## Edak (24/9/12)

I totally read the topic as Bacon, must be hungry. 

I love looking at shiny stainless steel vessels when drinking. I would like to go if I travel up that direction.


----------



## manticle (24/9/12)

Edak said:


> I totally read the topic as Bacon, must be hungry.



I'd say very hungry if the idea of green bacon still made you happy.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (24/9/12)

I've been watching this with eager anticipation, Brisbane is long overdue for another micro that serves on their premises.

Goomba


----------



## winkle (23/10/12)

Hmm, looks like they've run into some NIMBY's. Hopefully they'll get the nod without onerous conditions being applied.


----------



## bum (23/10/12)

manticle said:


> I'd say very hungry if the idea of green bacon still made you happy.


----------



## chunckious (23/10/12)

winkle said:


> Hmm, looks like they've run into some NIMBY's.



??


----------



## bum (23/10/12)

Not in my backyard.


----------



## jlm (18/12/12)

Any news if this joint has opened yet? Heading back home over Xmas so keen to check out the new beer venues that opened after I left. Tipplers Tap for example, that place is going to get a few visits to make sure everything is working ok.


----------



## Northside Novice (18/12/12)

nah not yet but they must be close! their last book of faces update was a picture of pitching some yeast !!! think it was about a week ago ....
so there brewing but no word on bar openning yet , guese they will only serve their own , so hopefully the first is a wheat and ready next weekend !

sounds like they have had a few shit fights with red tape yadda yadda yadda 

there are quite a few good bars these days man , seems like a new one opens every other week ! heard a rumour that the embassy hotel (near the stock exchange and victory ) is soon to be converted to a craft beer bar !! mid next year though


----------



## winkle (18/12/12)

They are hiring kitchen staff right now, probably mid Jan. Looks really good though, even got a growler station - must get down for a sneak peek.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (18/12/12)

It is an amazing setup, proper brew pork to watch whilst you are enjoying a schooner or 3...
Can't wait until they throw the doors open to the public... (I have already been inside and had a good look at the gear, great setup. Mash tun and HLT are in the same vessel!)


----------



## bigfridge (18/12/12)

jlm said:


> Any news if this joint has opened yet?



I know that they were commissioning the gear last week as I sold them the yeast and know the guys doing the install.

It is a superb brewhouse capable of churning out lots of great beer.

So give them a few weeks to condition the beers and iron out the wrinkles with the brewhouse and they will be in business.

We also sold them heaps of kegs so I would expect that their beers will be on tap everywhere.

Good times ahead.

Dave


----------



## jlm (18/12/12)

Will have to wait for the next visit then. Will whittle away my northside time at Tipplers Tap and the Scratch. Cheers for the replies.


----------



## AndrewQLD (18/12/12)

Awesome bar, all that bling and beer to drink while you look at it.


----------



## MattyFin (20/12/12)

Can't wait for this to be open .


----------



## Snowdog (20/12/12)

Yeah, cant wait for this place to open. Meanwhile, Tipplers Tap and Bitter Suite are great places nearby. And I hear of another brewery setting up too on the next block from Tipplers ... Newstead Brewing?


----------



## givemeamash (16/1/13)

opening on Australia day weekend!!!!!


----------



## winkle (17/1/13)

givemeamash said:


> opening on Australia day weekend!!!!!


Sweeeet!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (17/1/13)

Can't wait! Ill definitely be checking it out that weekend. Probably on Sunday.


----------



## givemeamash (17/1/13)

opens on the Friday, midday I think.


----------



## Snowdog (19/1/13)

Hmm.... sounds like a nice Friday evening bus ride and stroll may be in order. Might have dinner at Bitter Suite first.


----------



## Northside Novice (20/1/13)

has anyone got an address for the green bacon factory ?? I know roughly where it is but would be nice to know exactly where it is 

found it , 26 helen street tenneriffe


----------



## browndog (20/1/13)

The Ipswich Brewers Union have a tour booked in for mid march with a pub crawl back home weeee...........


----------



## Northside Novice (20/1/13)

bloody hell browndog , that sounds like a monster of a pub crawl :beerbang:


----------



## Snowdog (21/1/13)

northside novice said:


> has anyone got an address for the green bacon factory ?? I know roughly where it is but would be nice to know exactly where it is
> 
> found it , 26 helen street tenneriffe


It's an easy walk from the Teneriffe ferry terminal, where both the 199 bus and the City Glider stop.


----------



## browndog (21/1/13)

northside novice said:


> bloody hell browndog , that sounds like a monster of a pub crawl :beerbang:


Yeah, there will be a few blokes rolling off the train out Ipswich way I would imagine.


----------



## bconnery (24/1/13)

I plan to head along after work tomorrow (Fri), maybe stop by Tippler's first and see if there's any Foitin' Cider left...
Looking forward to giving them a try!


----------



## Blitzer (24/1/13)

Heading on the 31st with some guys from work. Got my hopes up for some good beers.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/1/13)

so, those of you 'special' people who got to check it out last night - which of their beers were on tap? How was the grub? carrrn


----------



## Paul H (25/1/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> so, those of you 'special' people who got to check it out last night - which of their beers were on tap? How was the grub? carrrn


You mean industry types B)


----------



## chunckious (25/1/13)

Waiting for King Brown chime in.....


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/1/13)

I'm hanging like a grogan.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (25/1/13)

Was a good night, great fit out with enough stainless to give any of us homebrew types a woody.

The beers were all really well made, nothing over the top, and the guys behind the bar you probably all know from different beer bars around town.

The pick of the beers is probably the porter for me, the IPA was more of an English style IPA than american, but nonetheless quite a nice beer.

Pots and pints are available, I though a little pricey seeing as though its made there, but the beer went down a treat.

Growlers and squealers available for takeaways as well.

Didnt try any seafood as I'm not really into it, but it looked pretty good.

Even the toilets are done well.

I really hope the boys do well as they are great blokes and have a great crew working for them.

Get in there and check out Brisbanes first proper brewpub.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/1/13)

sounds great!



:icon_offtopic: (isn't the International a proper brewpub?)


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (25/1/13)

No.

It could be but it just isn't done properly.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/1/13)

ah. I see what you mean by 'proper' now.


----------



## Paul H (25/1/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I'm hanging like a grogan.


That is just wrong :icon_vomit:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/1/13)

The view from the piss trough:


----------



## Blitzer (27/1/13)

How was the beer Liam? Anything outstanding? Anything just ordinary?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/1/13)

Had the pale, amber, porter & IPA. 

All were excellent beers. Amber ale was particularly delicious, could sit on that all night.


----------



## winkle (27/1/13)

I really liked the Amber as well, even the wheat was pretty good - the food is a bit overpriced though.
Lots of stainless bling, really liked the layout - a welcome addition to Brisbanes good beer bars.


----------



## Blitzer (27/1/13)

So no tasting paddles then?


----------



## givemeamash (27/1/13)

Tried them all and they were all good with the amber, wheat and IPA being the pick of our group, and the pale being the weakest of the 7. Good fit out, food good but pricey, snacks good but pricy. Good crowd in and A good afternoon to be had. Get on down. My 2c.


----------



## givemeamash (27/1/13)

no paddles


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/1/13)

We didnt bother with the food after paying $8 for a small hand full of biltong (more like jerky). Cenveniently located to tipplers tap if you want a real feed.


----------



## jimmy01 (25/2/13)

Finally made it to Green Beacon on week-end. 

Thought the wheat and the porter were the pick of the beers. Both top quality. Bit disappointed in the amber. Kolsch was ok, the lbf seasonal ipa was a nice drop. 

Agree that the food is overpriced. Still it's early days. 

A welcome addition to Brissie's beer venues.


----------



## tcc (17/5/13)

Has anyone been here lately? I dropped in soon after it opened, awesome setup, beer was ok. Is it worth a revisit?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (17/5/13)

They had a permanent-looking randall going when we popped in for the pub crawl a few weeks ago, fresh flowers in it at the time although I've seen on faeces book recently that they've run the porter through coffee beans. Could be worth a gander, there's always tipplers around the corner.


----------



## TidalPete (17/5/13)

No Randal when I turned up at Teneriffe in late March via the bus but recall the Anchor Amber Ale being the No 1 standout & the Windjammer IPA No2 to my tastes.
TTBOMM the Kolsch was a little dry but quite enjoyable/drinkable as were the others. Didn't have a go at the wheat that day.
Wasn't too happy to find out that you can't just rock up with an empty growler & expect a refill unless the growler you supply is one of their own. ^_^
All in all a great place to spend an hour or two before doing the bus /train thingo back to the Sunshine Coast.\
I'll be going back ASAP.


----------



## bconnery (18/5/13)

I was there on Saturday last week and they had a pale mild made with Nelson Sauvin running through fresh Victoria Secret hops in the 'hop bouy' as they call it.
Really nice and 3% or so. I could have drunk many of them.
The amber and the windjammer are still my favourite.


----------



## Rowy (18/5/13)

bconnery said:


> I was there on Saturday last week and they had a pale mild made with Nelson Sauvin running through fresh Victoria Secret hops in the 'hop bouy' as they call it.
> Really nice and 3% or so. I could have drunk many of them.
> The amber and the windjammer are still my favourite.


Your alive Ben! Which reminds me haven't done anything with Bramling Cross for a while.


----------



## winkle (18/5/13)

Rowy said:


> Your alive Ben! Which reminds me haven't done anything with Bramling Cross for a while.


 :icon_offtopic: An amber malt accented bitter around 4% Rowy


----------



## tcc (19/5/13)

Cool I'll have to pop in next time im at tippler's, I was hearing good things about the IPA the other day...


----------



## vonromanz (19/5/13)

All the beers are great. The IPA and Porter exceptional


----------

